# Coming to end of JSB going onto JSA



## luckyman (2 Jun 2010)

I was signing on like i do every month last week and i was told by the last at the counter that i had 7 weeks left on JSB and should i wish too continue onto JSA i would get a form out shortly and they would require my bank statements and would swap me over, now my question is will this take a few days or even weeks too enable the swap over or is it a straight swap, would i be better off going down now with all my statements etc so its done as money is so tight (with us all i guess) that i think even a week or two without anything coming in would be very tough


----------



## Welfarite (2 Jun 2010)

Get all the documents in when you complete the form; barring any hitches/gaps in info. they'll aim to have you switched straight over. That's why they're giving you 7 weeks advance warning, to give thema nd you a chance to get it sorted in advance.


----------



## luckyman (3 Jun 2010)

many thanks for the reply welfarite


----------



## Milly (3 Jun 2010)

Welfarite, sorry if I'm hijacking luckyman's post but you can probably answer my query very quickly. My JSB is just finishing and I have received form to apply for JSA, but I'm pretty certain I won't get anything because my husband has a well paid job (for the moment anyway). I don't really want to go through the hoops of sending in details of savings and his salary when I know I will be turned down. Should I send it back saying I don't wish to apply for JSA at the moment but am willing to continue to sign on for credits or do I have to disclose all details?


----------



## Welfarite (4 Jun 2010)

That's your choice if you're sure you don't qualify. Did you do a calc yourself to make sure?


----------



## partnership (23 Jun 2010)

please remember that if your jb seekers benefit stops and there is a period before the allowance kicks in ofr whatever reason you can go to your community welfare office who can pay you pending the allowance


----------



## luckyman (23 Jun 2010)

nearly 3 weeks later and still no sign of the forms yet  im half debating if i should go down tomorrow and ask for the form


----------



## Welfarite (24 Jun 2010)

Best ask for it when you sign. They may be under pressure and forgot to issue it!


----------



## luckyman (24 Jun 2010)

il try than then im just freaked out a little as i have only recently sorted my rent allowance out do you know what i need too do too ensure that remains in place? do i contact my cwo and give them the heads up as im afraid if i say nothing it might just stop when im in transition from JSB to JSA


----------



## Welfarite (24 Jun 2010)

One step at a time! Check position with SW first. No need to approach CWO unless JB runs out and JA not in place but that may not happen.


----------

